# Oh BTW... I got a job this week..



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I graduated in May with a Bachelors of mechanical Engineering and and Associates of Nuclear Technology..

I've been unemployed for the past 4 months, but i finally got a job at Falcon jet in LR...

they make lear jets... I'll be working on the interiors...

its $44k a year with good benefits and paid over time... yeah... im excited...


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Congrats! Sounds like a great job, now you can start paying off all those student loans.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats  Sounds like a fun job!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

congrats! spending some on fish?


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Great first job! Congrats! Too bad it's not interior desing on large jets,*lol*, they could really use some larger seats. Good luck!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thats great! congrats on the job!!!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

makes my job as a cashier/stock boy seem alittle unimportant, lol . Good luck with your new job


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes, good luck!!! ^_^


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

awesome! if u by chance can umm get me a airplane style seat for my garage, that'd be great!


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

they are private jets... and seats are custome built... like 2 grand a peice... the jets are right at 30 million a peice


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sounds good as long as they got a cup holder! LOL


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

My car has a cup holder...no really, it does. Only one problem...I've never been able to find a cup that doesn't fall out of it. Lol, moral of the story, stick a cup in on your test drive.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Oh Congrats! Thats awesome! Good luck! sounds like a very interesting job.


----------

